# New and looking forLegit sites for anabolics and proper use



## AlexanderDubya (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello all im new here and would first like to introduce myself then propose a question. I have cycled once before 2 years ago when I was 23 using test prop. Now I just placed an order for Test prop again dianabol and novadax from the site www.ashop. Wondering if this is a good stack and more importantly whether this is a valid website and I didnt just get scammed. Im taking clen to lose weight before i begin the stack still new to this but always work out. Im 6 foot 3 220 with more than i would like body fat im looking to get bulk and lean. I would appreciate any help tips and suggestions. thank you


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2014)

keep looking and reading man.  Education in this game is extremely important.  





GL


----------



## anewguy (Sep 5, 2014)

Please share some stats, goals and diet.  And don't just blindly order something from people or a website online dude... You never know who is on the other end of these transactions!


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you always just order shit not knowing anything about it or if it's the proper thing for you. And do you always just order from anywhere and then ask if it's a legit. 
I'm guessing you also ask for Vaseline after the fact as well.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 5, 2014)

Tiller labs all the way


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 6, 2014)

No shit. You are asking to get scammed or your door kicked down.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 6, 2014)

One these times your not gonna be so lucky.  Anyone can have a website including LE.  Idiots doing illegal drug buying online is the ipotomy of stupidity.  Good Luck in your endeavours.  If this doesnt work out well for you, go to plan b.  Just make a sign saying i want to buy steroids, wear it and stand at a highly trafficated intersection.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 6, 2014)

The guy you bought from was once good to go. Now is very hit or miss and is more miss then hit. I'd say you've got about a 15% chance that 1 of your products is good and probably a 1% chance that all your products are good and dosed properly. Don't order and ask questions later. Doesn't exactly make sense does it? That's like touching a hot stove and getting burned and then asking if it's turned on.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 6, 2014)

Stay away from sites of you can. Theyre not all bad but I wouldn't trust them. Never flat out ask for sources because you're asking to get scammed. Guys will pm you trying to sell you gear. That's a bad thing and if that ever happens pm a mod right away because that's against he rules.


----------



## woodswise (Sep 6, 2014)

Amazing that anyone would be so naieve . . .


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tiller labs on ebay.com

g2g


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Everybody has to start somewhere, hope it works out.

Welcome to ugbb


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 7, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Do you always just order shit not knowing anything about it or if it's the proper thing for you. And do you always just order from anywhere and then ask if it's a legit.
> I'm guessing you also ask for Vaseline after the fact as well.



Uuuuuhhh my friend ky is far more appropriate than vaseline... Just my 2 shillings


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 7, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Uuuuuhhh my friend ky is far more appropriate than vaseline... Just my 2 shillings



Would ky and Vaseline be a good stack.


----------



## shenky (Sep 7, 2014)

You probably got royally screwed out of a lot of cash. Sorry about that; it's happened to most of us at least once, but seriously it was really stupid to not do way more research on the source before paying

Good luck


----------

